# Injection of nitroglycerin



## dlb_2000 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, 
My question is... Can you bill for an injection Or infusion of nitroglycerin into the tibial artery for vasospasm. This seems to be done alot here and I don't want to miss anything. Thanks for your time.
Denise


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 13, 2009)

dlb_2000 said:


> Hi,
> My question is... Can you bill for an injection Or infusion of nitroglycerin into the tibial artery for vasospasm. This seems to be done alot here and I don't want to miss anything. Thanks for your time.
> Denise



The injection of nitroglycerin is considered part of the procedure.


----------

